# [Sat 28th Jul 2012] The Flying Medallions/Southport/2 Sick Monkeys/Midway... (SW9 0TP)



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 27, 2012)

apologies for the capslock but this is a copy pasta job

90'S PUNK LEGENDS THE FLYING MEDALLIONS PLAY FOR THE FIRST AND ONLY TIME IN ABOUT A DECADE.
IT WILL BE MENTAL!!!

Tickets £5 on the door

SUPPORTS NOW CONFIRMED ARE SOUTHPORT,2 SICK MONKEYS, MIDWAY STILL, SKETS, DEAD IDENTITIES and THE APOSTATES !! DOORS ARE GONNA BE EARLY FOR THIS ONE SOUL BROTHERS/SISTERS

STAGE TIMES:
10PM THE FLYING MEDALLIONS
9.15: SOUTHPORT
8.30: 2 SICK MONKEYS
7.45: MIDWAY STILL
7: SKETS
6.15 DEAD IDENTITIES
5.30 THE APOSTATES



Spoiler:  very long blurb



Ok,a brief history.
The Medallions formed in May 1992.Me and Horsey worked in the postroom of major record label MCA records and we'd get sick of always being sent out to buy beer and pizzas for the bands that would pass through the offices.
Nirvana once came into the postroom to make friends with us,the "Real music folks" but we just gave them daggers and the silent treatment.
 They simply weren't punk enough. They left with their tails between their legs.hahaha
So anyway,we formed a punk band when everyone else was still raving to dance music and we'd sometimes get gigs at these clubs.
This was at a time when bands didn't play in clubs and if they did,they'd be dance bands just singing through the PA.
So we'd come steaming on at 3 in the morning,everyone pilling off their heads to the tunes played by Danny Ramplin and Carl Cox down at the Love Ranch in Leicester Square and we'd basically start a massive riot.
And our "punk" was "punk as fuck",hahaha.
We definitely weren't a pop punk band like the few other "punk revival" bands that were making headlines in the NME at the time (Smash.These Animal Men etc).
We could never understand why they were trying to recreate a music and fashion scene that had occured 15 years before.
Sounds so cliched but we were "real",they were "wannabee pop stars" hahahah
So anyway.
We took everything to the next level and most people didn't understand.We caned it.We caused chaos where ever we went.It wasn't intentional.Just a case of a band made up of 7 highly strung individuals that had always done things their own way.
You know when ya growing up and there was always a kid that parents didn't want their kids playing with?
Well that was the Medallions multiplied by seven.
We were only having a laugh.
We welcomed everyone,we terrified most people.
All the fashion heads wanted to be our friends until they realised we were fucking mental.
We had Nat Finklestein (From the Velvet Underground/Andy Warhol crowd) send over his girlfriend and 2 roadies to pick us up from London to drive us to a weekend of club/fashion shows in Amsterdam.The 2 roadies actually jumped out the van at Dover and escaped into the night leaving a weeping Daphney to the relentless piss taking of Mr Stephens.
Hahahaha
Brilliant days.
The NME photographer covering the trip we left stranded without passport and money for no other reason than that it was funny.
How we all laughed as we drove away leavin him asleep in the hotel with a hooker.hahahah
We were flavour of the month for about a year but eventually fucked up a bidding war between the majors by holding out for too long and ended up with fuck all.
A lesson learned eh.
We released the album WE LOVE EVERYBODY AND EVERYTHING'S GREAT through Big Life records in 1994.
It is good.
Then we had a really bad tour bus crash in France that ended the band in 1995.
Bass player Dougie Palompo didn't make it.
That's pretty much it.
We released a few singles after,did a few gigs but it weren't ever the same.
This gig is for a laugh.Plain and simple.
All it's ever been about.
x


----------

